# Windows Media Player unter Windows 7



## master.of.war (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit Windows 7 Home Premium (64bit). Allderdings habe ich ein Problem mit dem Windows Media Player das bei XP noch nicht war. Lieder hören unso läuft alles gut, allerdings wenn ich von einer DVD ein Film schauen will habe ich plätzlich keinen Ton mehr. In der Soundausgabe von Windows wird beim Media Player auch nicht dieses grüne ding angezeigt was "normal" dann hoch und runter geht wenn ton kommt. Während ich den Film ohne Ton laufen lasse hör ich in keinem Programm mehr Ton, der Ton ist sozusagen deaktiviert. (Unten in der Symbolleiste natürlich net).

Mit VLC Player hab ich Ton unso.. nur mim Windows Media Player gehts net, aber den brauch ich!

Bitte um Hilfe! 

Mfg master.of.war


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Glick mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf den kleinen Lautsprecher rechts unten, dann auf Lautstärkermixer öffnen, da hats ein extra schiebe Putton für Windows Media Player, schau mal ob unten die Mute Funktion aktivirt ist und ob der Regler oben ist.


----------



## master.of.war (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja da is alles normal     gibts irgendwie codecs oder so?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Dezember 2009)

man siehe
Windows 7 Codecs - Download - CHIP Online
 und haste denn auch einen dvd codec äla nero drauf ,der dvd abspiel codec musss seit erscheinen von der dvd nachträglich installiert werden bei den home premium muss man dann die beigelgte dvd einige net frameworks dinger installieren.was die mit dem dvd codec zu tun hatt ??
nur so kam ich zu dvd codec in vista 64,ich hatte aber auch schon voher nee vollversion von nero.
dazu schadet eine installation von xvid nicht dann laufen auch alle mpeg 4 dateien.


----------



## master.of.war (19. Dezember 2009)

Geht immer noch nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ok klick nochmal mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Lautsprecher Symbol rechts unten, und jetzt auf Wiedergabegeräte und poste mal welches Gerät bei dir als Standart akriviert ist, grüner Haken.


----------



## master.of.war (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe das wars was du gemeint hast.

Ich benutze auch normal den Realtek Digital Output. Aber es kommt einfach kein Ton raus wenn ich eine DVD schaun will mit Windows Media Player 11^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Also pass auf, wie startest du die DVD Filme??
Wenn du sie von der Festplatte startest ist es sehr wichtig das du den Ordner Video_TS mit einem rechts Klick startest!!!(Mit Windows Media Player wiedergeben) Wenn du nähmlich in den Ordner reingest und dort die Video Dateien startest,HAST DU KEINEN TON!!!!!!! Weil er dann nur die Video Dateien ohne Ton Dateien abspielt.


----------



## djsanny22 (20. Dezember 2009)

Der Media Player kennt die vormate automartisch wenn ich die dvd einlege und starte Video TS kommt der ton mit das is normal weil die audio verknüpft ist. 

schau mal es gibt den Vista codec den kannste installieren den bekommste bei chip ist zwar für vista geht aber wunderbar bei win 7 ich hab den auch drauf. 

wens immer noch nicht geht kann ich ja mal schaun über teamwever wenn du willst meldest du dich dann grad per pn


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du den Ordner startest hast du natürlich recht, aber nicht wen du den Ordner Video_TS öfnest und dort herraus eine Datei startest dann kommt kein Ton, habs getestet.


----------



## underloost (20. Dezember 2009)

master.of.war schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...nur mim Windows Media Player gehts net, aber den brauch ich!


darf ich fragen warum du den WMP unbedingt zum DVD schauen brauchst?

KMPlayer - Download den benutz ich jetz seit fast 2 Jahren ... und das *ausschließlich*


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Dezember 2009)

underloost schrieb:


> darf ich fragen warum du den WMP unbedingt zum DVD schauen brauchst?
> 
> KMPlayer - Download den benutz ich jetz seit fast 2 Jahren ... und das *ausschließlich*




Weil da zum Beispiel die Fernbedienung läuft?

Oder weil das Programm einfach zu bedienen ist?


----------



## master.of.war (22. Dezember 2009)

Hat eben ein paar Gründe (zb Ferbedienung). Auf jeden Fall start ich die DVD halt mit doppelklick bei Arbeitsplatz, bzw macht Seven ja den Autostart (Bildschirm verdunkelt sich und Windows Media Player beginnt...) Naja jetz hab ich die beiden Codecs installier. Immer noch kein Ton :-/ 
Wars richtig das ich jeweils die   x64   Codecs geholt hab? (hab ja auch Seven 64 bit)


----------



## master.of.war (22. Dezember 2009)

Achso   den Player der Vorgeschlagen wurde:
Bei mir sieht das Bild verpixelt aus (wie beim VLC Player) und der Ton geht total im rauschen unter (nicht beim VLC Player).

Beim Windows Media Player siets Top aus halt wie gesagt ohne Ton.

Und nebenbei  ich rede von Original DVDs nicht von gebrannten oder so, das wär ja nomma was anderes.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde es mal komplett ohne Codec-Pakete versuchen.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Media Center geht das?


----------



## master.of.war (22. Dezember 2009)

Am Anafang hab ichs ja ohne Codecs versucht...   Mim Media Center gehts nicht malz u starten,     achso   Ich verwende ja ein Digitales Kabel zur Anlage. Mit Analogen Kabeln geht es aber. Auch im Windows Media Player, allerdings kann ich die nicht verwenden (auch wieder gewisse gründe) kann es sein das Windows Media Player ein Digitales Kabel bei Filmen nicht annimt ( Musik undso läuft alles perfekt mit WMP)?


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2009)

master.of.war schrieb:


> Am Anafang hab ichs ja ohne Codecs versucht...   Mim Media Center gehts nicht malz u starten,     achso   Ich verwende ja ein Digitales Kabel zur Anlage. Mit Analogen Kabeln geht es aber. Auch im Windows Media Player, allerdings kann ich die nicht verwenden (auch wieder gewisse gründe) kann es sein das Windows Media Player ein Digitales Kabel bei Filmen nicht annimt ( Musik undso läuft alles perfekt mit WMP)?




Ja das könnte sein. Ich starte mal eben ne DVD und gucke in den Einstellungen.


----------



## master.of.war (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab da nix gefunden sag aber pls bescheid wenn du was hast


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2009)

master.of.war schrieb:


> Ich hab da nix gefunden sag aber pls bescheid wenn du was hast




Ich finde auch nix.

Nutze aber auch einen analogen Ausgang. 
Aber kannst ja in den Option bei Geräte Lautsprechern oder in den Audiooptionen von 7 rumspielen.


----------

